
Show HN: Hookpad, a music editor with music theory inside made with React/Redux - davec
https://www.hooktheory.com/hookpad/app
======
davec
We completely rebuilt this in React/Redux from a previous version based in
Flash. We think it does some amazing things with the Web Audio API.

Some more info about what we are trying to do:

[http://www.hooktheory.com/blog/introducing-
hookpad-2-a-music...](http://www.hooktheory.com/blog/introducing-
hookpad-2-a-musical-sketchpad-with-music-theory-built-in/)

~~~
asdkhadsj
Thank you! I own several of your books but I couldn't use hookpad due to the
flash requirement. I'm excited to use this!

------
lionpride
This was a BLAST to play with!!! My daughter is going to spend DAYS with this!

